# Code P1140/Can't Find Part



## pexeo (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi all,

So about a week ago the Service Engine Soon light came on my 2001 Nissan Sentra. I took it to my mechanic who told me the code that was popping up was a P1140 and that I would have to change a filter of some sort. I decided to do a bit of research and found this thread: P1140 and Intake valve timing control position sensor - Nissanhelp.com Forums

The OP seemed to be having the same issue that I am, but I'm getting a bit confused as to what sensor I should be replacing. I looked at the factory service manual and the P1140 code corresponds to checking the intake valve timing control position sensor. However, I also saw that back in 2003, Nissan had a recall for the camshaft position sensor, crankshaft position sensor, and the variable timing sensor (which you can see here) because they may fail and cause the SES light to come on. The OP from the thread seemed to buy the 3 sensors which were recalled and replace those, but the code corresponds to another sensor. Are the camshaft position sensor and intake valve timing control position sensor the same thing?

I took this info to my mechanic who said we could give replacing the intake valve timing control position sensor (the one that corresponds to the code) and see if that worked. If not, he said I might have to replace the timing chain if it's slipping. That's all fine, but I (and the mechanic) have been unable to find the intake valve timing control position sensor online at any online website. He contacted Nissan and they informed him it would be $110 for the part. 

I'm just confused if the intake valve timing control position sensor is the same as the camshaft position sensor (which can be easily found for $40). It just seems unlikely that the intake valve timing control position sensor can't be found anywhere online. Has anyone else had this problem? 

I appreciate any help/input you all might have.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The IVT sensor is not the same as the CMP sensor. Here are several conditions that could cause a P1140 code:

- Harness or connectors. (The intake valve timing control position sensor circuit
is open.)
-  Intake valve timing control position sensor.
-  Accumulation of debris to the signal pick-up portion of the camshaft.


----------



## RenaAlvidrez (Nov 25, 2013)

> The IVT sensor is not the same as the CMP sensor


i am confused ... may i know what differentiates IVT sensor from CMP sensor


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The intake valve timing control position sensor (IVT) is located in front of the cylinder head. This sensor detects a signal (intake valve position) generated by the protrusion of the camshaft sprocket and sends it to the ECU. This sensor is not used to control the engine system. It is used only for the on board diagnosis of intake valve timing control.

The camshaft position sensor (CMP) senses the protrusion provided with exhaust valve cam sprocket to identify a particular cylinder. The sensor consists of a permanent magnet, core and coil.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

find someone who can data monitor the sensor. I have been seeing stretched timing chains causing that code cause the it starts getting out of phase with the cam and crank sensor. If you see the sensor blipping to -/+ 60 then you'll be replacing the chain.


----------



## velzyboard (Apr 17, 2016)

*Did you find the part #?*

Hi,

I have hit the same thing. I have a 2000 Nissan Sentra 1.8 that is getting a p1140. There was a recall on 12/2003 under the recall id (R3022/03V-345) - url http://maxima.theowensfamily.com/tsb/NTB03-124.pdf


The part # for my nissan recall is 23731-4M528 which includes 3 sensors (Crankshaft Position Sensor, Camshaft Position Sensor and a Variable Timing Control Sensor). I've replaced the first two and still get the code. I was going to replace the Variable Timing Control Sensor but the dealer doesn't know what I am talking about and can't find the part (Nissan # 23731-6J965 or supplier # A29-640-CJ1). I pulled the part and showed the parts department, along with the recall bulletin but they still can't find it. The VTCS is not in the 2003 but IS in the 2000. 


Do you know if the kit is under a new part # or if the VTCS is known under a different name? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## velzyboard (Apr 17, 2016)

*Did you find the part #?*

Hi,

I have hit the same thing. I have a 2000 Nissan Sentra 1.8 that is getting a p1140. There was a recall on 12/2003 under the recall id (R3022/03V-345) - url http://maxima.theowensfamily.com/tsb/NTB03-124.pdf


The part # for my nissan is 23731-4M528 which includes 3 sensors (Crankshaft Position Sensor, Camshaft Position Sensor and a Variable Timing Control Sensor). I've replaced the first two and still get the code. I was going to replace the Variable Timing Control Sensor (Nissan PN - 23731-6J965 or supplier PN - A29-640-CJ1) but the dealer doesn't know what I am talking about. I pulled the part and showed them but they still can't find it. The VTCS is not in the 2003 but IS in the 2000. 


Do you know if the kit is under a new part # or if the VTCS is known under a different name?


----------

